# read a Laptop internal hard drive externally on my Desktop



## legorp (Jul 25, 2007)

Well the situation is this my Laptop monitor is fryed and i want to get all of my files off the hard drive and onto my desktop. the hard drive is from a HP Pavillion dv9000, the desktop is a ACER Aspire M5100-E5401A. i dont know much about this kind of thing so if theres anything else you need to know just ask.


B.T.W. the laptop is XP PRO SP2 and the desktop is XP PRO SP3


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

If you can get the hard drive out there are many adapters or enclosures that you can purchase to turn it into an external USB drive that can be read from another PC. How comfortable are you with taking the laptop apart? A better option may be to see if the laptop has an external video port that will allow you to hook up to an external monitor so that you can save your files without having to remove the drive.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## legorp (Jul 25, 2007)

i have already removed the hardrive but dont know hot to hook it up to the desktop


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You need an adapter like the one in the link below. You should also be able to find them at any major computer store. The one in the link below will allow you to connect the drive to the USB port on your desktop or another laptop. There are also cheaper adapters that will let you convert the 2.5 inch drive to 3.5 inch but this would require that you open the desktop and install the laptop drive like a normal internal hard drive. I feel you are much better off using a universal converter like that one below. I've repaired many computers in my time and these adapters are one of the most useful pieces of hardware that I own.

http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-USB-DSC5-3-5-Inch-Converter-Adapter/dp/B000HJ99DI

Regards,
Rollin


----------

